# Semi-OT: Dorsey signs with Raptors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets made an offer to re-sign Dorsey again, but he chose the Raptors.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/status/11544490510


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why would the Rockets have wanted him back??


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Fair enough for him to go somewhere else. He hasnt been able to get in front of Hayes Scola Andersen or Landry.
With Hill playing so well its doubtful he would be in front of him. And hopefully Yao returning next season he would still be the 6th big in the rotation. 

Hopefully we can trade jeffries for nothing,

I want the Rockets should be looking to get a PG to challenge Brooks and Lowry for a spot in the rotation. And a 7 footer who plays in the paint.


----------

